# المكتبة الشاملة لاعادة رفع جميع برامج و مراجع و كتب و اسطوانات التكييف -- موضوع مفتوح متجدد --



## kartouch (8 نوفمبر 2014)

بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على اله و صحبه
***
حقيقة عدة برامج و مراجع و كتب اصبحت مبعثرة في الملتقى و اغلبها روابطها منتهية لا تعمل 
و ما لاحظته ان الاطفال الصغار في منتديات الالعاب و الانمي اصبحوا افضل منا في الرفع من حيث الكم و النوع و كذلك من حيث السيرفرات فهم يرفعون على سيرفرات قوية ...
على كل حال ارتايت ان نقوم جميعا بالتعاون باعادة رفع كل بما يقدر ...​----------------
قانون الموضوع :
1- يمنع الرد بعبارات الشكر او غيرها .. ( يكفي الضغط على ايقونة الاعجاب )
2- الردود تكون بطرح مرفوعات و تكون مصحوبة بصورة للمادة المرفوعة مع تبيان ماهيتها على الاقل بسطر باللغة العربية 
3- الرفع على سيرفرات تضمن السرعة و بقاء المادة مدة طويلة :
مركز الخليج http://www.gulfup.com
الفور شايرد 4shared.com
الميديافاير http://www.mediafire.com
4- يمنع اختصار الروابط بواسطة المواقع الربحية ...


----------



## kartouch (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : برنامج 
الاسم : *Elite CHVAC v7
التعريف : برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية للمباني و المنشئات المتوسطة و الكبرى و يعتمد في حساباته على مرجع اشري.
*




*

التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?qZ8YBi*


*


----------



## kartouch (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : برنامج​
الاسم : *Elite RHVAC v8*​*التعريف : برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية للمباني السكنية الصغيرة المتوسطة و يعتمد في حساباته على مرجع اشري.
*




*
التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : 
1 البرنامج *http://www.gulfup.com/?EbLfnS
*2 الكراك *http://www.gulfup.com/?bViSx7


----------



## kartouch (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع​الاسم : 2011 ASHRAE Handbook - HVAC Applications - SI​
​*التعريف :*مرجع​*
*



*
التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?Fb38tU


​


----------



## moneer2 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة :برنامج
الاسم :ductsizer
التعريف :برنامج لحساب ابعاد الدكت في التصميم
مركز الخليج
رابط الملفhttp://www.gulfup.com/?xdAFJA


----------



## kartouch (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع
​الاسم : ashrae 1997 hvac fundamentals handbook SI​

​*التعريف :**مرجع
**
*



*

التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?TaNSbN


----------



## kartouch (8 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع

​الاسم : fundamentals of heating and cooling loads 1998​
 ASHRAE 

​


​*التعريف :مرجع*








*التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?bgveC1


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع
​الاسم : *ashrae hvac design manual for hospitals and clinics*​*التعريف : **مرجع لاشري مهم لتصميم المستشفيات و العيادات ...

*



*

**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?bF83cI*


*
​


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : اسطوانة تعليمية
​الاسم : CBT Automatic Control SIEMENS​

*التعريف : *اسطوانة تعليمية من شركة سيمانس SIEMENS ​تشرح انظمة التحكم الالي في التكييف .... مثل انظمة التحكم في التدفئة ...في السنترال ... الشيلرات و الكثير ...


​



*
**
التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?PENSkZ*

**** 

*
​


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : برنامج​
الاسم :*Convert 123**
التعريف : برنامج للتحويل بين جميع الوحدات مثل وحدات قيس الطول .. الحرارة .. الكثافة ..الاحجام .. المساحات ......................................................
*



*

**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?fbRMZC*

*


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع

​الاسم : ASHRAE 2006 Handbook—Refrigeration SI
​*التعريف : **مرجع لاشري كل ما يخص التبريد مثل التبريد التجاري و الصناعي و المنزلي و الكثير .....*​




*
**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?nvvFfj*

*
​


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع
الاسم : ASHRAE 2007 HVAC Applications
​*التعريف : **مرجع لاشري ...
*





*

**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?H3WL1i
​


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع
الاسم : *ASHRAE Handbook 2008 - HVAC: Systems and Equipment - SI *​*التعريف : **مرجع لاشري ...
*




*التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?U0HiB0
*


*
​


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع
الاسم : *ASHRAE Handbook Fundamentals 2009*​​*التعريف : **مرجع لاشري ...
*





*
**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?rVbnPP*

*​


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع
الاسم : ASHRAE F 1981 Cooling Load​*التعريف : **مرجع لاشري ...

*



*
**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?1qXIiw​


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : برنامج
الاسم :  Carrier block load V 4.15
*التعريف : *برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية للمباني 





*التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?9HD2X1

​


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : برنامج
الاسم : ​Refrig 3.02.12​*
التعريف : *​برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية لغرف التبريد و التجميد من شركة Elite .. يعتمد في حساباته على مرجع اشري ( و هو في الحقيقة افضل برنامج على الاطلاق لمصممي غرف التبريد و التجميد) .. و ساقوم بشرحه قريبا ...​




​*التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?yvPjxZ
​


----------



## kartouch (9 نوفمبر 2014)

​المادة : برنامج
الاسم :​[h=1]Fire - Fire Sprinkler System Design[/h]​​*
التعريف : *برنامج لحسابات انظمة الحريق  من شركة Elite




​*التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط :
1- البرنامج *http://www.gulfup.com/?ReKQNW*
2- التفعيل *http://www.gulfup.com/?Egj9Fg


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (10 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kartouch (10 نوفمبر 2014)

أشرف الطحلاوى قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


الرجاء عدم الرد بعبارات الشكر و الالتزام بقانون الموضوع 
اذا كان هنالك احد الاخوة المشرفيين له صلاحية حذف المشاركات و التعديل .. فارجو ان يحذف كل مشاركة فيها شكر ... مسموح فقط في الموضوع بالرد بمادة من رفع الاعضاء ..
**************
*نستكمل الرفع *
**************
المادة : مرجع
الاسم : SHRAE 2013 (FUNDAMENTALS) --SI
*التعريف : **مرجع لاشري ...
*



*

**التحميل : *4shared* 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.4shared.com/rar/5XWqiIgvba/ASHRAE_2013__FUNDAMENTALS__--S.html?​


----------



## kartouch (10 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : برنامج
الاسم : V 4.61 ​HAP -- Hourly Analysis Program
*التعريف : برنامج من شركة carrier لحساب الاحمال الحرارية للمباني ... يعتمد في حساباته على مراجع اشري ( و يعتبر افضل برنامج و الاكثر استخداما في العالم ... و اغلب المكاتب الاستشارية تستخدمه ... و اعرف عدة مكاتب استشارية في تونس تستخدمه ..)
*












*

**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *​http://www.gulfup.com/?TbIm2k


----------



## kartouch (12 نوفمبر 2014)

​المادة : برنامج
الاسم : S-Pipe
*التعريف : برنامج من شركة **Elite Software ** لحسابات الانابيب 

*



*

*




*
**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?oAer4i
​


----------



## kartouch (12 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : برنامج
الاسم : D-Pipe​*التعريف : برنامج من شركة Elite Software لحسابات الانابيب *​*





*




*
التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?G6aVWO*

*


----------



## kartouch (12 نوفمبر 2014)

​المادة : كراك 
الاسم : *Elite Software*
*التعريف : مفاتيح تفعيل اغلب برامج **Elite Software التي رفعناها و التي سنرفعها قريبا
**



*​*التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?Egj9Fg


----------



## kartouch (13 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : مرجع

​الاسم : Second Edition hvac design manual for hospitals and clinics 2013
​*التعريف : **مرجع لاشري مهم لتصميم التكييف للمستشفيات و العيادات ...الاصدار الجديد 

*



*

**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?Myo8S7
​


----------



## kartouch (14 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : كتاب
الاسم :*Electricity, Electronics and Wiring Diagrams for HVACR 3rd Edition*
​*التعريف : **كتاب جديد الاصدار الثالث-- 2013-- يهتم بكهرباء التكييف 

*




*
**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?hzTSN1*
*
​


----------



## kartouch (16 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : اسطوانة تعليمية 
الاسم : BASIC REFRIGERATION AND CHARGING PROCEDURES
*التعريف : **اسطوانة تعليمية في التكييف شاملة ...

*



*

**التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?hFgMsD*

*​


----------



## kartouch (21 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : كتاب
الاسم : *Engineering Cookbook*​*التعريف : *كتاب تصميم و حسابات تهوأة المطابخ







*التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?TOaY9U



​


----------



## kartouch (27 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : كتاب
الاسم : ASHRAE GreenGuide The Design, Construction, and Operation of Sustainable Buildings, 3rd ed
*التعريف : *كتاب لاشري الاصدار الثالث الحديث لتصميم المباني الصديقة للبيئة









*التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?Uot7uT​


----------



## kartouch (29 نوفمبر 2014)

المادة : كتاب
الاسم : ​Meat Refrigeration , S. J. James & C. James
​*التعريف : *كتاب يتناول تخزين اللحوم ....
​





​
​*التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : *http://www.gulfup.com/?HrlfID

​


----------



## kartouch (5 ديسمبر 2014)

ساطرح هنا في هذا الموضوع احدث الكتب و البرامج بصفة مستمرة
--------
​المادة : كتاب
الاسم : [FONT=Merienda, Share]Understanding Psychrometrics, Third Edition[/FONT]​​
​​*التعريف : *كتاب جديد 2014 من اشري يشرح البساكوماتري









التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : http://www.gulfup.com/?Cto9CS


​


----------



## kartouch (5 ديسمبر 2014)

المادة : كتاب
الاسم :Adsorption Refrigeration Technology Theory and Application


*التعريف : *كتاب جديد 2014 يتناول التبريد بالامتصاص ...









التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : http://www.gulfup.com/?NvYLxD

​


----------



## kartouch (5 ديسمبر 2014)

المادة : كتاب
الاسم : أفكار التبريد والتكييف الجزء الأول - الدوائر الميكانيكية

*التعريف : *كتاب للدكتور اميل فتح الله يتناول اساسيات التبريد







التحميل : مركز الخليج 
---------
الرابط : http://www.gulfup.com/?rQFWF4

​


----------



## ابو محمد علي سامي (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (10 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه التحف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kartouch (4 يناير 2015)

نواصل الرفع قريبا ...... ان شاء الله


----------



## kartouch (6 يناير 2015)

المادة : كتاب
الاسم : ​أفكار التبريد والتكييف الجزء الثاني و الثالث ​

*التعريف : *كتاب للدكتور اميل فتح الله يتناول اساسيات التبريد
​





التحميل : مركز الخليج​
---------​
الرابط :
​ أفكار التبريد والتكييف الجزء الثاني - � - بحجم : 19.15 MB
​http://www.gulfup.com/?TrYhxH​ أفكار التبريد والتكييف الجزء الثالث- ا - بحجم : 37.38 MB
​http://www.gulfup.com/?wn0Mdt


----------



## كرم الحمداني (11 يناير 2015)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ياأخي العزيز 
لاكن كتاب الدكتور أميل فتح الله بأجزائه الثلاثة لاتعمل نرجو رفعها مرة ثانية أو التأكد من عمل الروابط وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## kartouch (11 يناير 2015)

كرم الحمداني قال:


> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ياأخي العزيز
> لاكن كتاب الدكتور أميل فتح الله بأجزائه الثلاثة لاتعمل نرجو رفعها مرة ثانية أو التأكد من عمل الروابط وشكرا جزيلا


الروابط تعمل سريعة تدعم استكمال التحميل
كيفية التحميل في المرفقات


----------



## kartouch (13 يناير 2015)

المادة : كتاب
الاسم : modern refrigeration and air conditioning 18th edition 
*التعريف : *كتاب رائع جدا يتناول كل شيئ عن التبريد و التكييف...







---------

الرابط : مباشر



http://dlx.bookzz.org/genesis/75200...Carl_H._Turnquist,_A.F._Bracc(BookZZ.org).pdf​


----------



## kartouch (13 يناير 2015)

المادة : كتاب
الاسم : ​Electricity for Refrigeration, Heating, and Air Conditioning, 8 edition
*التعريف : *كتاب جيد جدا يتناول كل شيئ عن كهرباء التبريد و التكييف...
​





​---------​الرابط : مباشر
​http://dlx.bookzz.org/genesis/77000...ectricity_for_Refrigeration,_(BookZZ.org).pdf


----------



## kartouch (15 يناير 2015)

​المادة : كتاب
الاسم :refrigeration and air conditioning technology 6th edition
*التعريف : *كتاب يتناول كل شيئ عن التبريد و التكييف...​






---------
​الرابط : مباشر

​http://dlx.bookzz.org/genesis/612000/b130eb474b555ab93f867c44ae4fed99/_as/%5BBill_(Bill_Whitman)_Whitman,_Bill_Johnson,_John_T(BookZZ.org).pdf
.


----------



## kartouch (24 مايو 2015)

نستكمل الرفع قريبا ...


----------



## eng.sharaf90 (24 مايو 2015)

اللينكات مش شغاله ياريت نرفعها عالميديا فير او اي لينك تاني


----------



## yahiaouimalek (11 أغسطس 2015)

مجهود كبير​


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2015)

مجهود طيب من انسان رائع ... شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا . وننتظر جديدك تن شاء الله خطوة الى الامام . وعدد دخول المستخدمين كثيرا جدا . رائع 

شكرا *kartouch*


----------

